# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأحد 17 /1 /1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 


حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاحد 17/1/1431  الموافق 03/01/2010

لايزال الطقس مستقر عى معظم مناطق المملكة وسماء  صحو على معظم المناطق ماعدا المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والتي تظهر عليها تشكيلات  من السحب تتخللها بعض السحب الركامية في فترة الظهيرة وتكون الرياح السطحية جنوبية  الى جنوبية غربية على معظم المناطق يصحب ذلك ارتفاع ملموس في درجات الحرارة وزيادة  في نسبة الرطوبة خاصة على المناطق الساحلية حيث لايستبعد تكون الضباب خلال ساعات  الليل والصباح الباكر .




البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية غربية الى غربية بسرعة 15-35  كم/ساعة تصل الى 45 كم/ساعة على الجزء الجنوبي . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف يصل الى مترين  على الجزء اجنوبي .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .



الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 - 35 كم/ساعة  . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تدريب موظفي البلدية بتقنية محافظة القطيف 






أكد رئيس المجلس البلدي بمحافظة القطيف المهندس جعفر الشايب أن  المجلس يبحث مجالات التعاون الممكنة مع الكلية التقنية بالمحافظة وخاصة في مجال  تدريب موظفي البلدية في مجالات الحاسب الآلي والسكرتاريا والأعمال الإدارية، وأيضا  دراسة إمكانية تدريب طلبة الكلية في التطبيق العملي في إدارات البلدية  وفروعها.
جاء ذلك عقب الاجتماع الذي عقده عميد الكلية أحمد الثنيان بمسؤولي  الكلية التقنية بالقطيف بغرض التواصل مع الجهات الرسمية والبحث عن إمكانيات التعاون  المشترك بينها وبين المجلس البلدي. وقد حضر اللقاء من المجلس البلدي رئيس المجلس  المهندس جعفر الشايب وعضو المجلس المهندس نبيه البراهيم وأمين المجلس عبد الله  شهاب. وشارك من جانب الكلية التقنية كل من عميد الكلية وأنور الشيخ رئيس وحدة  الجودة الشاملة، وناصر اليمني وكيل الكلية لشؤون المتدربين، و عادل اليوشع.
و  تناول اللقاء عدة مواضيع حول عمل المؤسسة العامة للتدريب والتعليم الفني وأنشطتها،  ومشروع الكلية التقنية والمعهد المهني الذي يتم إنشاؤه حاليا بالمنطقة، والوضع  الحالي في مبنى الكلية القائم وسبل تطويره. كما شرح عميد الكلية البرامج التي  تقدمها الكلية للمجتمع وكذلك للمؤسسات الحكومية في مجال التدريب والتوجيه. ورغبتهم  في الإعلان عن أنشطتهم للمجتمع من خلال دعوة رجال الأعمال، والتشاور معهم ووضع  برامج مختلفة في هذا المجال.
وشكر أعضاء المجلس هذه الدعوة الكريمة من الكلية  مؤملين في المزيد من التواصل والعمل المشترك بين الطرفين بما يحقق المصلحة  العامةلجميع الأطراف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن والجلد لموقوفين بإصلاحية القطيف اعتدوا على رجل أمن


أصدرت محكمة القطيف أحكاماً بالسجن 5 سنوات والجلد 900 جلدة بحق 5  موقوفين بإصلاحية المحافظة لاعتدائهم على رجل أمن داخل أحد العنابر وإحداث فوضى  وتكسير أنوار الإصلاحية. وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة الى أنه عندما كان رجل الأمن أثناء  جولة تفتيشية بأحد العنابر عثر على هاتف جوال وشاحن بداخل دورة المياه، وحاول أحد  الموقوفين منعه مع زميله والإمساك به بالقوة، فيما قام الثلاثة الآخرون بمنع رجل  أمن آخر من التدخل لمساعدة زميله، وأثناء طلبهم للتحقيق من قبل الضابط المناوب  أحدثوا فوضى بتكسير أنوار الإصلاحية، وقال القاضي في المحكمة الشيخ مطرف البشر :  بعد النظر في القضية واعتراف الجناة بالجرم الذي ارتكبوه وعدم احترامهم الأنظمة،  صدر بحقهم حكما بالسجن سنة و180 جلدة لكل موقوف عقاباً على ما اقترفوه من جرم،  مشيرا إلى أن القضايا التي أوقف بها السجناء هي مخدرات لأربعة منهم وقضية قتل  للخامس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف: تغطية 11 مصرفاً زراعياً لتسهيل  حركة المرور




أنهت بلدية محافظة القطيف تغطية ثمانية مصارف زراعية، فيما تعمل على تغطية ثلاثة  أخرى قريبة من النطاق العمراني. وقال رئيس البلدية المهندس خالد الدوسري: «إن  المصارف التي تمت تغطيتها، يبلغ طولها 8500 متر طولي، وهي: مصرف الخويلدية من شارع  أُحد إلى مدرسة حلة محيش للبنات، ومصرف التوبي من قرية التوبي (شرق – جنوب) إلى  شارع أُحد شمالاً، ومصرف القديح من نادي مضر إلى تقاطع جنوب غرب القديح، ومصرف حي  الناصرة في القطيف الرابط بين العوامية والقديح، ومصرف عنك الشمالي، من شارع القدس  إلى كورنيش القطيف، ومصرف عنك الجنوبي من حي الشماسية إلى طريق الخليج، ومصرف سيهات  من شارع مكة إلى شرطة سيهات، والمصرف الواقع بين حي الواحة في القطيف».

وأضاف الدوسري، ان «البلدية بدأت العمل لإكمال مشاريع تغطية المصارف الموجودة في  المحافظة القريبة من المنطقة العمرانية، وتشمل مصرفاً في العوامية من مخطط «شكر  الله» بطول مئتي متر، ومصرفاً في أم الحمام حتى تقاطع خط الطوارئ، والمصرف الواقع  بين القديح وحي الناصرة من شارع الإمام علي إلى مصرف الناصرة. وتم اعتماد كلفة هذه  المشاريع بنحو ثلاثة ملايين ريال».

وذكر رئيس البلدية، أن هذه المصارف تكتسب أهميتها، لكن المحافظة اشتهرت بكثافة  رقعتها الزراعية، ووفرة أشجار النخيل، ما أوجد حاجة إلى المصارف الزراعية، لتقوم  بدور مهم في نقل المياه، والمساعدة على تخليص التربة من المياه الزائدة فيها،  للمحافظة على المنسوب المناسب للماء في التربة الزراعية»، مضيفاً «ارتأت البلدية  تغطية تلك المصارف لتطوير الطرق، ومسيرة العمران، والحفاظ على البيئة وصحة  المواطنين»، مشيراً إلى ان تغطية هذه المصارف «يساهم في توسعة الشوارع الشريانية  الرابطة، والمحافظة في التنمية العمرانية، وإظهارها بالمظهر الجميل، وحماية  المارة». 

إلى ذلك، تقوم البلدية حالياً، بتطوير امتداد شارع سهل بن حنيف بين سيهات وعنك،  بتغطية الجزء الشرقي للمصرف الزراعي، من جانب هيئة الري والصرف في الأحساء، بطول  1100 متر. وتشمل أعمال التطوير السفلتة والأرصفة والإنارة. وأبان الدوسري، أن هذه  المشاريع التي تنفذ بالقرب من الأحياء الحديثة والمناطق السكنية والطرق الرابطة  «تجعلها ذات طرق ميسرة وسهلة الحركة بين نواحيها. كما ستقوم البلدية بعد الانتهاء  من أعمال تغطيتها، بتطوير الشوارع بالسفلتة والأرصفة والإنارة».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«عمدة» صفوي الجديد يباشر عمله







باشر عمدة مدينة صفوى الجديد طامي محمد الهاجري عمله في المنصب  الذي ظل شاغرا لأكثر من عام ونصف، وأكد الهاجري الذي يحمل شهادة الثانوية العامة  وكان يعمل بشركة أهلية حتى تم تعيينه بمنصبه الجديد، أنه سيسعى لتلبية احتياجات  الأهالي فى اطار المهام الموكلة للعمدة، مؤكدا فى الوقت نفسه ان المنصب تكليف وليس  تشريف، ومن جانبهم أبدي أهالى صفوى ارتياحهم لمباشرة العمدة الجديد مهام عمله بعد  خلو المنصب لأكثر من 18 شهرا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في صفوى ..  

أطفال يودعون خادمتهم بالدموع





أقامت عائلة سعودية تقطن بمدينة صفوى حفل تكريم لعاملتها المنزلية التي أمضت 9  سنوات في العمل لديها كانت خلالها مثال العاملة في الأخلاق والجدية في العمل  .
وأشار كفيل العاملة المحتفى بها الى أنها أمضت بمنزلهم 9 سنوات متواصلة لم تلق  فيه إلا الرضا والاحترام حيث اعتبرتها العائلة فردا من أفراد الأسرة وقد فرضت  احترامها على الجميع بتعاملها الحسن مع الصغير والكبير وتعلق بها الأطفال لأنها  اتسمت بخلقها الحسن وان العائلة تعاملت معها كما حثت عليه القيم الإسلامية  والإنسانية .
وعند مغادرة العاملة المنزل لتعود الى وطنها ودعها أطفال الأسرة  الذين تعلقوا بها طوال الفترة الماضية بالدموع

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«مياه غازية» تنفجر بشارع القدس 






أدى انحراف شاحنة محملة بعلب من المشروبات الغازية بشارع القدس  بمحافظة القطيف أمس الأول إحداث تكدس وازدحامات مرورية بسبب تساقط مجموعة من العلب  التي كانت تحملها الشاحنة. وتعود تفاصيل الحادث كما يرويها شهود العيان عندما  انعطفت شاحنة كبيرة محملة بعلب من المشروبات الغازية، مما أدى إلى تناثر المشروبات  الغازية اوسقوطها من الشاحنة التي كانت تحملها وانفجرت بالطريق وأحدثت إرباكا  وازدحاما للمركبات وتعرقل حركة السير . ولفتوا إلى ان سائق الشاحنة انعطف بقوة نحو  اليمين مما أدى إلى اختلال عجلة القيادة, وسقوط الشحنة التي كانت تحملها. وأكد شهود  العيان الذين علِقوا بالشارع أن قيادة السائق هي السبب الرئيسي، حيث قام بزيادة  السرعة بالمنعطف مما أدى إلى وقوع الحمولة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

30 جلدة لخمسيني يعاكس النساء بأسواق القطيف



أصدرت المحكمة الجزئية بمحافظة القطيف مؤخراً، حكماً بالجلد 30 جلدة دفعة واحدة بحق  مواطن خمسيني لمعاكسته النساء في الأسواق. 
 
وفي التفاصيل أنه تم ضبط المواطن الذي عُثر بحوزته على جهاز جوال يحتوي على  مقاطع خادشة للحياء من قبل رجال هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في ضوء شكاوى  وصلت للهيئة تفيد بذلك، وبعد مراقبة المواطن الخمسيني تم التأكد من أنه يعاكس  ويضايق النساء بالأسواق العامة، وتمت مناصحته عدة مرات وإنذاره وأخذ التعهد ولكنه  عاد لما كان عليه، الأمر الذي دعا هيئة الأمر لضبطه، وتمت إحالة المواطن للجهات  المختصة وحكم عليه بالجلد 30 جلدة وذلك جراء هذه التصرفات واستهتاره بأعراض  المسلمين.

 :bigsmile:  مادام فيها الهيئه يعني السالفه ماتخلو من لخراط والتأليف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حوادث سير تنتهي بالسرقة

ينتحلان صفة ضابطين ويتهجمان على وافد وزوجته بمنزلهما





أوقفت شرطة منطقة الرياض أربعة جناة تراوحت أعمارهم بين العقد  الثاني والثالث من العمر تورطوا في ارتكاب عدد من القضايا.
وكانت فرق دوريات  الأمن قد تمكنت من القبض على شابين بعد اقتحامهما منزل أحد الوافدين مدعيين أنهما  من رجال المباحث وحاولا التهجم عليه وعلى زوجته الا انها قاومتهما وتلقت طعنة من  احد الجناة بآلة حادة بيدها اليمنى وقام الزوج بالاتصال بالشرطة بعد ان تيقن انهما  منتحلان لشخصية رجلي امن وعند وصول الفرقة لموقع المنزل لاذا بالفرار ، وتم مداهمة  أحد الجناة بعد متابعة داخل الحي من قبل أفراد الفرقة، ونقلت الزوجة الى المستشفى  لوقف نزيف الدماء وسلم الجاني لمركز شرطة منفوحة. من جهة أخرى اشتبهت إحدى فرق  دوريات الأمن في سيارة سوداء تبين أنها مسروقة بأسلوب الصدم من الخلف ومعمم عليها  من مركز شرطة العليا.. وتمت متابعتها واستيقافها وضبط سائقها وسلم لمركز شرطة طويق.  كما اشتبهت إحدى فرق دوريات الأمن أثناء قيامها بمسح حي منفوحة بشخصين يسيران على  الأقدام وبعد التأكد من هويتيهما تبين أنهما مخالفان لانظمة الاقامة، ويتنقلان  ببطاقتي أحوال غير عائدتين لهما وأنهما مسروقتان وتم تسليم البطاقتين وكافة  المعلومات لمركز شرطة منفوحة.
جهات التحقيق بشرطة منطقة الرياض بدأت فور تسلمها  المقبوض عليهم في إجراء تحقيقات موسعة مع الجناة لمعرفة تفاصيل القضايا التي قبضوا  فيها وكذلك للكشف عن أية أنشطة أخرى قاموا بها، وسيتم احالتهم إلى الجهات القضائية  المختصة حال انتهاء الإجراءات النظامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط 537 «مخالفاً »في حملات أمنية


أسفرت حملات أمنية، نفذتها شرطة مدينة الدمام، خلال الأسبوع الماضي، عن القبض  على 537 شخصاً من جنسيات مختلفة. وأوضحت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية في بيان أصدرته أمس  أنه تم القبض على هؤلاء بسبب «مخالفات لنظام الإقامة  والعمل، والتخلف عن السفر بعد أداء الحج أو العمرة، والهرب من الكفلاء، إضافة إلى  حالات الاشتباه». وشملت الحملة عدداً من المواقع، منها مجمعات تجارية، وأحياء سكنية  في مدينة الدمام، وشاركت فيها قوة شُكلت من الأمن الوقائي، بقيادة مديرها العقيد  خالد مسفر النفيعي، وبإشراف مدير شرطة الدمام العميد عبيدالله المنجومي. وأبانت  الشرطة أنه «جرى إحالة المضبوطين إلى الجهات المختصة»، مشيرة إلى أن هذه الحملات  العشوائية تأتي في إطار «ضبط المخالفين للأنظمة والعمالة السائبة».





وفي سياق آخر ، أقدمت عاملة منزلية آسيوية (30 سنة)، على محاولة الانتحار بتناول مادة  «الكلوركس». وأوضحت الشرطة ان حالها الصحية «مُستقرة». وقيدت شرطة الدمام بلاغ  كفيلها. وأحالت كامل أوراقها إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هروب 4 مراهقين من دار التوجيه بالمدينة 



تفاجأت ادارة دار التوجيه (المخصص لتعديل السلوك) التابعة لوزارة  الشئون الاجتماعية بالمدينة المنورة بهروب 4 نزلاء تتراوح أعمارهم مابين 14-20 عاما  مستغلين الاصطفاف لاداء الصلاة
وفي التفاصيل انه واثناء أداء صلاة الظهر لاحظ  احد المراقبين غياب النزلاء الأربعة الذي قام بدوره بالبحث عنهم في أروقة المبنى  وبعد عناء البحث اكتشف أمرهم وعلى الفور ابلغ الإدارة التي أبلغت الجهات الأمنية  والاتصال على أولياء أمورهم لاعلامهم بالحادثة.
وأوضح الأستاذ حاتم بري مدير فرع  وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية بالمدينة المنورة في تصريح ان النزلاء تمكنوا من الهرب عند  الساعة 12.15 ظهر الاربعاء الماضي وان إدارة دار التوجيه تعاملت مع الموقف  بمايقتضيه حيث أبلغت الجهات الأمنية التي حضرت إلى الموقع وفتحت تحقيقا لمعرفة  ملابسات الحادث وإبلاغ أولياء أمور النزلاء بهروب أبنائهم
ونفى بري هروب النزلاء  من الدار وقال انهم هربوا من المدرسة وان هروبهم كالهروب من طلاب المدارس الأخرى  واشار الى انهم غير محكوم عليهم باحكام شرعية وانهم ادخلوا لتعديل السلوك  فقط.
وشدد بري على استغرابه من هروبهم في ظل حرص إدارته على تنظيم رحلات برية  وترفيهية وتوفير وسائل الترفيه داخل الدار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ولازال مسلسل الانتحار مستمر ..

تناول المبيد بهدف الانتحار  :weird: 


عثرت الجهات الأمنية في محافظة الأحساء عصر اول امس على جثة مواطن  في جبل الشعبة بعدما تلقت بلاغًا مسبقاً من شقيقه يفيد بتغيبه عن المنزل من صباح  اليوم نفسه عندما غادر بسيارته.
من جانبه، أكد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة  الشرقية العقيد يوسف القحطاني العثور على جثة، مشيراً إلى أنه لم يثبت شبهة جنائية  وراء ذلك، مؤكداً أن الموقع وجد فيه مبيد حشري بجانب الجثة وأثبت الطبيب الشرعي  الذي عاين الجثة انه قد تناول المبيد الحشري قاصدا الانتحار.
وأضاف أن تسليم  الجثة لذويها سيتم بعد استكمال كافة الإجراءات والتحقيقات الرسمية والتأكد من خلو  جنائية الوفاة خصوصًا وأن صاحبها يعاني من مرض نفسي.
الأمس وحده تنتحر برمي نفسها في الترعه  :bigsmile:  واليوم واحد ينتحر بمبيد حشري 
بصراحه المنتحرين يبي لهم كورس في الهند أو اليابان للإرتقاء بمستوى  خططهم الانتحاريه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد إثبات النسب قبل 10 سنوات .. أشقاء يطعنون في أختهم المصرية


على الرغم من مضي أكثر من 10 سنوات على إثبات المحاكم نسب فتاة  مصرية إلى والدها السعودي إلا أن أخوانها رفضوا الحكم وحرموها من إرث والدها الذي  توفى قبل أن تراه. الحزن والألم كان واضحاً على السيدة ( أ ، ق) لدى حديثها لـ  (اليوم) عن إنكار أخوانها من الأب لحكم المحكمة وتسبب ذلك في مستقبل مظلم لا نهاية  له. وتعود التفاصيل عندما تزوج والدها من والدتها المصرية قبل أكثر من 30 عاماً  وحاولت والدتها بعد انفصالها عن والد الفتاة في اثبات النسب خصوصاً بعد وفاة الأب ،  وهو ما تحقق عن طريق المحكمة بالأحساء ، ولكن انكار أبناء والدها للحكم أدى إلى  تضررها بعد حرمانها من الإرث بجانب المعاملة القاسية التي تعرضت لها خلال فترة  اقامتها في كنف أخوانهابالأحساء. وقالت إن المحكمة الجزئية بالدمام تنظر حالياً في  قضية انكار نسب قام برفعها أهل والدها طمعاً في إلغاء الحكم السابق واغلاق القضية  بالنسبة لهم و تدمير حياتي أيضاً - بحسب قولها- 



هناك قضيه مشابهه بعض الشيء في احدى قرى القطيف ولكن هذه المره لشاب وليس فتاة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

330 ألف ريال لفروع المسابقة 

إطلاق جائزة الأداء المتميز بتعليم بنين الشرقية





أكد مدير إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنين بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور  عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم المديرس «أن جائزة الإدارة للتميز تعني الكثير من التحفيز  والاجتهاد ،وهي امتداد للعديد من الجوائز منها جائزة الأمير محمد بن فهد ،مبينا ان  المنطقة الشرقية في تميز مستمر ،والجائزة إدارة للقطاعين التعليمي والإداري  بالتعاون مع القطاع المدني ممثلة في شركة الاتصالات السعودية .
وأشارخلال تدشين  الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم للبنين بالمنطقة الشرقية أمس بالتعاون مع شركة  الاتصالات السعودية حفل انطلاق (جائزة الإدارة للأداء المتميز) و الذي يأتي  متزامناً مع تبني الإدارة حزمة من البرامج والشراكات الإستراتيجية مع عدة قطاعات  حكومية وأهلية ترمي إلى المساهمة في تحقيق الرؤية التي تتبناها ، أشار الى تخصيص  خمسمائة ألف ريال تأتي نتيجة ثمرة الشراكة القائمة بين القطاعين والرامية إلى تحفيز  العاملين في مجال التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة للرقي بمستوى الأداء وللوصول لتوقعات  ورضا المستفيدين من خلال تكريم المتميزين في الميدان التربوي وشركاء الإدارة في  القطاعين الحكومي والأهلي.
وحول فروع الجائزة في دورتها الأولى أشار المديرس إلى  أربعة فروع تستهدفها الجائزة والتي تختتم بحفل تكريمي للفائزين مع نهاية كل عام  دراسي يمنح خلاله الفائز وسام تميز يحمل شعار الوزارة واسم الفرع وتاريخ الدورة  ودرجة الوسام إلى جانب شهادة تقدير ومكافأة مالية وذلك بدءاً من فرع الطلاب  المتميزين وفرع المعلمين والمشرفين التربويين وصولاً إلى فرع مديري المدارس  المتميزين عبر تعبئة استمارة الترشيح من خلال موقع الجائزة على الانترنت عبر موقع  إدارة التربية والتعليم مشيراً في الوقت نفسه إلى ترشيح أفضل عشرة متميزين من  منسوبي كل فرع لنيل الجائزة والتي خصص لها مكافأة بمبلغ إجمالي للفروع الأربع  ثلاثمائة وثلاثون ألف ريال موزعة على النحو التالي : مكافأة (5000) ريال لكل فائز  بفرع الطلاب المتميزين بالإضافة إلى مكافأة (8000) ريال لكل فائز بفرع المعلمين و  (10.000) ريال لكل فائز بفرع المشرفين التربويين وصولاً إلى (10.000) ريال لكل فائز  بفرع مديري المدارس المتميزين».
وقال مع بداية العام الجديد هناك العديد من  الخطط المستقبلية والبرامج الكثيرة منها جائزة الإدارة للإنتاج الالكتروني وهي  تحفيز لمن لديه الخبرة وقدرة في تصميم برامج حاسوبية لخدمة القطاع التعليمي  بالتعاون مع القطاع الخاص ومخصص لها مبلغ ألف ريال بالإضافة لتشكيل مجلس الشورى  للطلاب ويرأسه الطالب ونائبه وأمين المجلس وأولى اهتماماته هو العمل التطوعي وإيجاد  العديد من الخطط والبرامج التطوعية على مستوى مدارس المنطقة الشرقية ويعملون بجانب  أمانة الشرقية لحل بعض المشاكل المجتمعية من خلال الطلاب عن طريق العمل التطوعي  والتنشئة أكثر في نفس الطالب . وحضر الحفل مدير عام التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة  الشرقية الدكتور عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم المديرس والمساعد للشؤون التعليمية والمساعد  للشؤون المدرسية ومدير إدارة التخطيط والتطوير أمين الجائزة ومدير إدارة الإعلام  التربوي وسط مشاركة عدد من مديري الإدارات والعديد من سائل الإعلام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زراعة 1.7 مليون وردة وتدشين «الزهور المهجنة» بالأحساء





انهت امانة محافظة الاحساء زراعة اكثر من مليون و750 الف شتلة  زهور وورود بمختلف الالوان والاشكال في ميادين وشوارع مدن وبلدات المحافظة ، واكد  مدير ادارة الحدائق والتجميل المهندس ابراهيم المعيلي ، تواصل العمل في تنفيذ مشروع  تجميل شوارع وطرق الاحساء بشتلات الزهور والورود عن طريق دعم كافة المناطق المزروعة  بالشتلات بشبكات الري الحديثة والاستغناء عن الري بصهاريج ري المزروعات . واشار الى  بدء غرس 1000 نخلة فى عدة مواقع جديدة منها طريق حي الملك فهد والطريق الدائري وكذا  الانتهاء من تنفيذ خزانات مياه خرسانية تستوعب اكثر من 3 ملايين متر مكعب من مياه  الري للحدائق وزراعة الطرق ، اضافة لتدشين مشروع انتاج الزهور المهجنة بطريقة  البيوت المحمية والتى تعد اول تجارب الامانة في انتاج الزهور وسيغطي المشروع عددا  من الاماكن بالمحافظة ، مشيرا الى انه تم انتاج اكثر من 250 الف زهرة وبمرور الوقت  سيزداد الانتاج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تطعيم المواطنين والمقيمين السبت المقبل

وزارة الصحة: تطعيم 60 ألف شخص ضد «الخنازير» ولا مضاعفات خطيرة

15500إصابة مؤكدة و124 وفاة معظمهم أطفال وحوامل وكبار سن





أعلنت وزارة الصحة أن إجمالي من تم تطعيمهم بلقاح انفلونزا  الخنازير a ) h1n1) في المملكة منذ بدء التطعيم وحتى الآن ما يقارب من 60.000 ألف  شخص بما في ذلك طلاب وطالبات المرحلة الابتدائية وانها ولله الحمد لم تسجل أي  مضاعفات ذات خطورة عالية، فيما بلغ عدد من تم تطعيمهم حول العالم أكثر من 65 مليون  شخص منهم 48 مليوناً في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولم تسجل أيضاً أي آثار جانبية  شديدة الخطورة حيث أن الآثار الجانبية للقاح لا تختلف عن تلك التي تحدث في اللقاحات  الأخرى التي تم إعطاؤها من قبل سواء أثناء الطفولة أو في سن المدرسة، والتي قد تحدث  بعد إعطاء اللقاح بفترة قصيرة وتختفي دون علاج خلال يوم أو اثنين من أخذ  اللقاح.
وناشدت وزارة الصحة أولياء أمور الطلاب والطالبات بالإسراع في تطعيم  أبنائهم وبناتهم بلقاح انفلونزا الخنازير (h1n1)، وذلك لوقايتهم بإذن الله من هذا  المرض وعدم انتشاره في المدارس، خاصة وأن الموجة الوبائية الثالثة للمرض والمتوقعة  عالمياً أن تكون اشد المراحل بسبب زيادة البرودة خلال موسم الشتاء الحالي، وبالتالي  سوف تزداد حدة المرض والحالات والوفيات على مستوى العالم حسب التوقعات العلمية  والعالمية، حيث سجل الفيروس إصابات ووفيات كبيرة في جميع دول العالم خلال الأشهر  القليلة الماضية، وذلك بسبب الانسياق خلف الشائعات غير العلمية التي تدعي أن أخذ  اللقاح يسبب الإصابة بأعراض جانبية .. بالرغم من أن إحصائيات المضاعفات الجانبية  التي تنتج عن اللقاح أثبتت عدم وجود أي مشاكل من أخذه وأن اللقاح أثبت مأمونيته  وسلامته، وذلك بشهادة منظمة الصحة العالمية، وهيئات الغذاء والدواء في أمريكا  وأوربا والمملكة العربية السعودية وأنه لا يوجد أي دليل علمي على عدم  مأمونيته.
ودعت وزارة الصحة جميع المواطنين والمقيمين من كافة الفئات العمرية  للحصول على التطعيم من خلال مراكز الرعاية الصحية الأولية التي تم الإعلان عنها في  المرحلة الأولي من إعطاء اللقاح بجميع مناطق ومحافظات المملكة اعتباراً من يوم  السبت المقبل، يذكر أن إجمالي عدد حالات المرض المؤكدة بالمملكة مخبرياً قد بلغ  15500 حالة، وعدد حالات المرض المشخصة سريرياً قد بلغ 74752 حالة أما عدد الوفيات  فقد بلغ حتى الآن (124) حالة معظمهم من الأطفال والشباب والنساء الحوامل بعكس  الأنفلونزا العادية والتي تصيب كبار السن ومن هم 65 عاما فما فوق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

20 ألف مريضا استفادوا من برنامج زراعة الكلى بالمملكة

زيادة متبرعي الأعضاء بالشرقية 300 بالمائة وزراعة القلب والرئتين  2012م

ربط مركز الأعضاء بـ120 عناية مركزة ورفض المستشفيات «قلص» التبرع


كشف رئيس المركز السعودي لزراعة الأعضاء الدكتور فيصل شاهين، عن  استفادة 20 ألف مريض من برنامج زراعة الكلى وغسيل الاعضاء بالمملكة، إضافة لتبرع 4  آلاف شخص من الأحياء و 2000 من المتوفين دماغيا لمرضى الكلى، مشيدا بالنقلة النوعية  التي شهدتها المنطقة الشرقية في التبرع بالاعضاء خلال الفترة الماضية وزيادة أعداد  المتبرعين إلى 300 بالمائة منذ إنشاء المركز بمستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام،  مشيرا إلى إمكانية زراعة القلب والرئتين بالشرقية خلال العامين المقبلين. وأوضح د.  شاهين لـ «اليوم» انه سيجري قريبا ربط المركز السعودي مع أقسام العناية المركزة في  120 مستشفى بالمملكة مرجعا التأخير إلى عدم وجود عاملين صحيين مدربين على العمل  بالنظام الجديد, واضاف أن هناك 82 مستشفى حاليا مربوطة مع المركز السعودي عن طريق  دائرة الغسيل والترشيح الدموي.
زيادة التبرع
وأكد د. شاهين خلال افتتاح  المؤتمر الدولي الأول لعلم وطب زراعة الأعضاء والخلايا الجذعية بفندق ميريديان  الخبر امس والذي ينظمه مختبر التطابق النسيجي والمناعة الجينية وبرنامج زراعة  الأعضاء بمستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام، تكليف فريق طبي بالشرقية للتنسيق مع  المستشفيات حول التبرع بالأعضاء إلى المرضى المحتاجين، مؤكدا أن رفض بعض المستشفيات  للتعاون فى وقت سابق أدى لعدم وجود متبرعين جدد بالاعضاء وهو الأمر الذي شهد تحسنا  ملحوظا تمثل فى زيادة عدد المتبرعين. واشار الى تخصيص ميزانية للمركز تتمثل في 28  مليون للمصروفات و40 مليون للمتبرعين تختص بوزارة المالية و12 مليون للعاملين من  وزارة الصحة نافيا الاحتياج لإنشاء مراكز جديدة في المدن والمحافظات الأخرى نتيجة  عدم وجود اعداد كافية من الأعضاء.
زراعة الاعضاء
واوضح المدير التنفيذي  للمستشفى الدكتور خالد الشيباني ان المؤتمر الدولي الاول لعلم زراعة الاعضاء  والنخاع يقام تحت رعاية وزير الصحة الدكتور عبدالله الربيعة، وقدم الشكر إلى خادم  الحرمين الشريفين وولي عهدة الامين «حفظهما الله» على تهنئتهما لوزير الصحة وطاقم  مستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام على نجاح برنامج زراعة الاعضاء والتي كان اخرها  زراعة البنكرياس وزراعة الكبد لمريض سعودي عمره 17 عاما قضى في العناية المركزة  يوما واحدا. وأكد أن المستشفى يقدم جميع الخدمات لمرضاه باستثناء زراعة نخاع العظم  والتي يتوقع العمل بها اواخر عام 2101 م الجاري.
تطابق نسيجي
ومن جانبها أكدت  رئيسة المؤتمر الدكتورة رباب العطاس أن مايميز مختبر التطابق النسيجي والمناعة  الجينية عن سائر الاقسام المخبرية هو طبيعة نوعية الفحوصات «شديدة التعقيد»  وبالتالي تتطلب قدرا عال من المهارة التقنية واعداد خطة ناجحة للتقليل من التكلفة  الاجمالية لضمان «cost effective» وتم تطبيق المعايير عند بداية تأسيس مختبر  التطابق النسيجي والمناعة الجينية بمستشفى المك فهد التخصصي بالدمام, واوضحت د.  العطاس أن الهدف من تجهيز المختبرات والالتزام بالمعايير الدولية والاهتمام بالعنصر  البشري هو الحصول على التراخيص والاعترافات الدولية في «CAP-ASHI» خلال العامين  المقبلين, وتشمل الخطة تأسيس مختبر الخلايا الجذعية على اعلى المستويات.
دورات  ودعم
وأشار المدير التنفيذي للشؤون الاكاديمية والتدريب والابحاث الدكتور زكريا  الصفران إلى قيام الشؤون الاكاديمية بالمستشفى بتقديم 37 دورة استهدفت 600 موظف  وتوفير الدورات التأهيلية في الإنعاش القلبي والرئوي والتي تعد من المتطلبات  الاساسية لـ « JCIA» تضمنت 40 دورة في اساسيات الانعاش التحق بها 729 متدربا اضافة  لدورة في الانعاش القلبي المتقدم استفاد منها 107 متدربين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتظروا 12 عاماً، رواتبهم 950 ريالاً 

50 موظفاً بـ «الطيران المدني» يتجمعون احتجاجاً والهيئة تنكر 




هيئة الطيران المدني كما بدت أمس 





نفى مدير الإعلام بالهيئة العامة للطيران المدني خالد الخيبري ما  تم تداوله عن طريق الجوالات النقالة وبعض المواقع عن وجود تجمع لأكثر من 50 موظفا  من هيئة الطيران المدني أمام إدارة هيئة الطيران المدني.وقال إن هذه معلومات عارية  من الصحة حيث لا يوجد أي تجمع لأي موظفين و لا يعرف مصدر هذه المعلومات التي وجدت  متابعة من وسائل الإعلام حيث اتصلت أكثر من وسيلة إعلامية تسأل عن صحة المعلومات  التي تم تداولها.. الجدير بالذكر أن أغلب الشكاوى من الموظفين لا يعتبرون موظفين  رسميين في الهيئة العامة للطيران المدني وإنما موظفون في الشركات المتعاقدة في  المطارات أو مع هيئة الطيران المدني بما في ذلك الموظفون السعوديون الذين لم تتجاوز  مرتباتهم في تلك الشركات 950 ريالا. ولم تتدخل الجهات المعنية بما في ذلك هيئة  الطيران المدني في إلزام تلك الشركات بدفع الحد الأدنى من المرتبات المعتمدة من قبل  الجهات الرسمية. من جانبه قال عدد من الموظفين إن زملاءهم قاموا صباح أمس بتجمع  امام هيئة الطيران المدني بهدف مقابلة رئيس هيئة الطيران المدني إلا أنهم لم  يتمكنوا من مقابلته وقال كل من داخل الحازمي ومحمد الحربي إن تجمع الموظفين بعد أن  تم تبليغهم من قبل هيئة الطيران المدني أن وزارة المالية لم تعتمد وظائفهم في  الميزانية مما تعذر على هيئة الطيران المدني تثبيتهم على الوظائف الموجودين بها رغم  أن أغلب الموظفين لهم أكثر من 12 عاما منتظرين التعيين. وقال الحربي إن عدد  الموظفين العاملين في المطارات والذين لم يتم تثبيتهم 983 موظفا لم يستفد أي منهم  من العلاوات السنوية أو الزيادة التي شملت الموظفين مؤخرا. فيما أن العاملين في قسم  الإطفاء بالمطارات لا تتجاوز مرتباتهم الشهرية 935 ريالا وفي كل مرة تدعي هيئة  الطيران المدني أنه سيتم تثبيتهم على وظائف رسمية حتى فقد الجميع الأمل في التعيين  على وظائف رسمية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الدمام : رجال «الهيئة» يفتشون طالبات كلية البنات 






أبدى عدد من أولياء أمور الطالبات في كلية البنات بالدمام تذمرهم  من قيام رجال هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بإقامة نقطة تفتيش داخل مواقف  حرم الكلية للتفتيش على الطالبات لمعرفة هوياتهن . الأمر الذي ادى الى تأخر العديد  من الطالبات عن موعد محاضراتهن في الوقت الذي خرج بعضهن بصحبة مرافقهن ( ذويها أو  السائق ) والبعض منهن كان قد نسي إثباته ما تسبب في ضياع الوقت وعدم جدوى التفتيش  .
وقال عدد من الطالبات انهن فوجئن بوجود دوريات تابعة للهيئة داخل حرم الجامعة  ظهر أمس يقومون بإيقاف سيارات أولياء الامور وطلب الاثبات واثبات الطالبات والتأكد  من الهويات ومعرفة علاقة الطالبة مع مرافقها .مما أثار حفيظة أولياء الأمور الذين  قالوا كيف يسمح رجال الهيئة لأنفسهم بالنظر إلى بطاقات الطالبات التي تحمل صورهن  ولسن من محارمهن ، وكان الأجدر بهم توفير نساء من الهيئة أو من أمن الكلية يقمن  بالتفتيش على الطالبات وليس رجال الهيئة .
وقامت اليوم بزيارة للكلية حيث كانت  هناك دوريتان تابعتان للهيئة تجريان التفتيش على السيارات الخارجة من بوابة الكلية  والتأكد من الراكبين فيها .
من جهته نفى المتحدث الإعلامي لهيئة المنطقة الشرقية  على القرني ما ذكر مشيرا إلى أن الإجراء كان روتينيا وفي صميم عمل رجال الحسبة  واصفا الوضع بالطبيعي.


اششششش ولا واحد يتنفس  :noworry:  هذول رجال الحسبه  :cool:  السلطه الثانيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بدون علاج فى أحد المستشفيات الحكومية

تأخير 3 سـاعات يصيب مسـنًا بشـلل دائم





حلقة أخرى من حلقات الإهمال وعدم الإحساس بالمسؤولية وفقدان  الرحمة من القلوب والتراخي في أداء العمل، وقصة معاناة ثانية يرويها احد أبناء  خلوفة إبراهيم مذكور، وتبدأ القصة كما يذكرها ابنه غازي بقوله: إن والده سقط على  الأرض ولا يستطيع الحراك وقمت بنقله إلى مستشفى الدمام المركزي وعند وصولنا إلى  المستشفى لم يلقَ أحدا بحالة أبينا رغم صراخنا واستغاثتنا مرارا وتكرارا، فحملت أنا  وأخي والدي من السيارة إلى الكرسي المتحرك وأدخلناه إلى قسم الطوارئ .. وهناك نحن  من قام بحمله ووضعه على السرير وأحضرنا الطبيب في القسم إلى والدنا فسألنا الطبيب:  ماذا به فقلنا: لقد سقط أرضا وهو الآن لا يستطيع الحركة ولا الكلام .. فيده اليسرى  وقدمه اليسرى وفكه الأيسر لا يستطيع التحكم أو الإحساس بها، فتركنا دونما كلمة  واحدة وذهب إلى كاونتر الاستقبال ومكث هناك فترة طويلة دون عمل أي شيء فذهب أخي  إليه راجيا أن يفعل شيئا لأبينا، ولكنه تعلل بأنه غير مختص في مثل هذه الحالات وان  الطبيب المختص غير موجود حاليا، وانه سيأتي بعد قليل.
وقال الطبيب: هي جلطة ويجب  عرضه على المختص، فذهبت أنا وأخي إلى أطباء آخرين في المستشفى كي نستعجل في إجراء  اللازم حيال الجلطة، فقال لنا احدهم سنعمل له أشعة مقطعية خاصة بالمخ وعلى أساسها  سنقرر ماذا نفعل. وبعد أن ظهرت نتائج الأشعة فوجئنا بأن الطبيب نظر إليها، وقال: لا  يوجد شيء في الأشعة وبعد ذلك انتظرنا لأكثر من ساعتين في قسم الطوارئ دون أي اهتمام  يذكر، ما عدا احد الممرضين الذي تعاطف معنا فقط، فلم نستطع تحمل رؤية والدنا بهذا  الوضع دون أي رعاية طبية أو اهتمام، فذهبنا إلى الطبيب المختص مرة أخرى، وقد وجدناه  يتحدث على الجوال دون ان يعيرنا أي انتباه فلا حياة لمن تنادي فلا يوجد اهتمام  فرجعنا إلى الوالد في قسم الطوارئ ولا حيلة لدينا سوى الانتظار، الذي استمر لأكثر  من ثلاث ساعات فأخذنا والدنا إلى أحد المستشفيات الخاصة الذي أكد لنا بعد رؤية نفس  الأشعة التي عملت له في مستشفى الدمام المركزي أن الجلطة واضحة جدا واستنكر عدم  ملاحظة الطبيب في مستشفى الدمام المركزي للجلطة.
وقال لنا: لقد فات الأوان الآن  على السيطرة عليها فلم تعط الإبرة المضادة للجلطات خلال الثلاث الساعات الأولى من  الجلطة، تلك الثلاث الساعات التي كنا نصول ونجول فيها في المستشفى راجين أن يفعل  الأطباء لنا شيئا، لكن دونما جدوى تذكر أو رحمة، واخبرونا في المستشفى الخاص بأن  حالة الوالد صعبة وقد تتكلف 250000 ريال إذا تم تنويمه واستلام حالته، ونحن لا  نستطيع دفع مبلغ كهذا، فحملناه إلى المجمع الطبي وهناك تم الكشف عليه مرة أخرى  وأفادنا الطبيب هناك بأن الجلطة تمكّنت منه، وان الوقت قد فات على اعطائه إبرة  تفتيت الجلطات، وانه أصيب الآن بشلل جزئي وهو الآن في المجمع الطبي تحت العناية  الفائقة.
ويضيف غازي اننى وإخواني جميعا نحمّل تردي حالة والدي الصحية والشلل  الذي أصيب به إلى مستشفى الدمام المركزي وأطالب بالتحقيق ووضع حد لمثل هذا التقصير  والتجاوزات الواضحة التي تتسبب في كثير من الأحيان في فقدان أرواح الناس. 





بصراحه ولايزعل من كلامي أحد  :noworry:  مستشفياتنا من استلم ادارتها اولاد البلد
وحال المستشفيات من سيء الى أسوأ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد لقاح الحج 

سعد في غيبوبة منذ 40 يوماً





لا يزال مسلسل الأخطاء الطبية مستمرا ولم يعلم هذا الشاب المسكين أنه سوف يدرج ضمن  قائمة المصابين جراء تلك الأخطاء و بدأت فصول مأساة الشاب سعد الزعبي عندما عقد  العزم والنية على أداء فريضة الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام. ومن يرى ذلك المحيا البريء  يدرك فعلاً أن الخطأ الطبي كان من العيار الثقيل مما كلفه فقدان الوعي لأكثر من  أربعين يوماً وبقول أحد أقارب الشاب سعد إننا لم نكن نعلم أن مأساة سعد ستنقله إلى  عالم الغيبوبة وإلى ويلات الحزن ولم نتوقع أن يكون سعد رقماً يضاف إلى أرقام  الأخطاء الطبية ونحن لازلنا نتعصر حزناً وألما على حالته التي تدهورت بشكل  كبير.وتعود تفاصيل القصة كما يرويها قريبه إلى أن المريض سعد من سكان النعيرية وقد  نوى الحج فذهب إلى مستشفى النعيرية العام لكي يأخذ اللقاح الخاص بالحج وهو بكامل  قواه العقلية وصحته الجسدية بل إنه لم يعانِ من أي مرض مسبقاً.وعندما أخذ اللقاح من  مستشفى النعيرية عاد إلى منزله فارتفعت حرارته كثيراً في نفس ذلك اليوم وحاولت  أسرته معالجته عن طريق الكمادات الباردة وفي اليوم الثاني ازدادت حالته سوءاً مما  جعله حبيس المنزل يعاني من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بعدها ذهب إلى احدى المستوصفات  الخاصة في النعيرية وشرح ما حدث له وكيف أن حرارته ارتفعت بعدما أخذ اللقاح فأعطوه  إبرة لتخفيض الحرارة سقط على إثرها مغشياً عليه في المستوصف.وذكر قريبه أن سعد دخل  في غيبوبة منذ بداية شهر ذي الحجة مما جعل إخوته ينقلونه على نفقتهم إلى مستشفى  الدمام المركزي بالدمام وهناك ازدادت حالته الصحية سوءاً حيث لم تتحسن حالته ولم  يعرف الأطباء مبدئياً سبب هذه الغيبوبة وبعد أخذ عينات من الدم وعمل الفحوصات  اللازمة اتضح أن هناك فيروسا في الدم انتقل له حديثا وهو الآن يرقد في البرج الطبي  في مستشفى الدمام المركزي وله قرابة الأربعين يوماً في غيبوبة.وإننا مع ولادة هذه  المأساة والتي حطت برحالها علينا وكان ضحيتها سعد نطالب بمحاسبة المقصر والمتسبب في  هذه المصيبة ولماذا يدخل ابننا إلى المستشفى سليماً معافى ويخرج محمولاً في غيبوبة  وهل من المعقول أن تستمر هذه الغيبوبة لأكثر من شهر وإننا نطالب بمتابعة الحالة كما  نناشد أهل الخير في هذا البلد الطيب أن يساهموا في نقل حالة سعد إلى مستشفيات  متقدمة للإسراع في إنقاذه قبل أن تحدث الكارثة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الزوجة أكدت جهلها بتفاصيل عرض" الشهر المجاني"

مواطن يطلق زوجته بسبب فاتورة هاتفه النقال



طلق مواطن زوجته بعد زواج دام لأكثر من عشر سنوات بسبب فاتورة هاتفه النقال، ولم  يقبل الزوج الذي يقطن بمدينة الخبر في المنطقة الشرقية، أعذار زوجته التي تسبب  جهلها بصدور الفاتورة حاملة مبلغاً هائلاً لم يكن يتوقعه. 
 
وكان الزوج وهو أب لثلاثة أطفال صدم بفاتورة هاتفه النقال، في الوقت الذي تقدم  فيه شركة الاتصالات عرض شهر مجاني لعملائها، حيث استغلت فيه الزوجة العرض لتتصل بكل  صديقاتها وقريباتها اللواتي انقطعت عنهن منذ زمن.

 
الزوجة بررت لزوجها ما حدث بأنها كانت تجهل أن العرض يسري فقط على عملاء شركة  الاتصالات، بينما هي راحت تثقل كاهل فاتورة زوجها باتصالات مختلفة ولساعات طويلة  على عدة شركات أخرى.

 
صدمة الزوج دفعته إلى تطليق زوجته بعد عشرة دامت لأكثر من عشر سنوات أنجبا  خلالها ثلاثة أطفال، وذلك بعد نقاش حاد استمر بينهما لساعات.

 :noworry:  اشهالعقل يطلق زوجته وام عياله وبعد عشرة سنوات علشان فاتورة جوال

شكله كان يبغى الحجه  :bigsmile:  ولقاها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط سعودي وآسيوي يمارسان الرذيلة في «ناد  صحي»


ضبطت الأجهزة الأمنية بالتعاون مع هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر خلال  عملية دهم لناد صحي وسط الرياض سعودياً يمارس الرذيلة مع آسيوي يعمل في قسم المساج.  

وأوضح المتحدث باسم هيئة الرياض تركي الشليل  أن شرطة حي الملز (وسط  الرياض) فتحت تحقيقاً مع المقبوض عليهما عقب تسلمهما من الهيئة، مشيراً إلى أن  الأجهزة الأمنية لا تزال تلاحق آسيويين (أحدهما مصاب بالإيدز) هربا من الموقع قبل  عملية الدهم. 

وقال إن عملية الدهم تمت مساء أول من أمس، بعد تجدد بلاغات لدى الهيئة عن ممارسة  أشخاص من جنسيات آسيوية يعملون في النادي الصحي خلال الفترة المسائية للرذيلة مع  زبائنهم، «حتى باشرت إحدى الفرق الموقع وقبضت على أحدهم بالجرم المشهود مع شاب في  العقد الثاني في إحدى غرف المساج الخاصة في النادي». 

وأضاف الشليل أن التحقيقات أوضحت أن الآسيويين يعملون خلال الفترة الصباحية في  أحد مستشفيات الرياض في مهنة التمريض، فيما يعملون بالنادي خلال الفترة المسائية،  مشيراً إلى أن إغلاق النادي الصحي ليس من صلاحيات الهيئة، «إذ يتمثل دورنا في الضبط  والتسليم».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيار دفع رباعي تستحم في بحر جازان



انتشلت فرق إنقاذ تتبع للدفاع المدني في جازان أمس سيارة دفع رباعي سقطت في عمق  البحر في منطقة الكورنيش الجنوبي قبل أن تغوص بأكملها. وذكر شهود عيان أن سائقها  خرج بسلام إلى البر قبل أن يصعد على سقفها في انتظار قدوم فرق الإنقاذ وسط تجمعات  من الفضوليين والمتفرجين. وقال صاحب المركبة إنه ظل فترة طويلة على سقف مركبته  الغارقة في انتظار وصول منقذين من الدفاع المدني وحرس الحدود، وقال المتحدث في مدني  جازان النقيب يحيى القحطاني: إن الفرقة أجلت السيارة الغارقة دون حدوث أضرار بشرية،  لكن صاحبها أبلغ أن سيارته لم تسلم من الأضرار الجسيمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احتراق طفلين في دورة مياه



قضى أمس طفلان لا يتجاوز عمراهما خمس سنوات داخل منزل شعبي يقطنه تشاديون في حي  مدائن الفهد، وذكر شهود عيان أن عشرات الأفارقة من معارف الأسرة أحاطوا بالمنزل  الشعبي لحظة اشتعال النيران، ما أعاق عمل الإطفائيين الذين اضطروا إلى صنع حاجز  وممر أمني يسهل دخولهم إلى المنزل المحترق وإجلاء ساكنيه. غرفة عمليات الدفاع  المدني في جدة تلقت نداء استغاثة من مقيم أفاد عن اشتعال منزل شعبي، لتتحرك على  الفور ثلاث فرق إنقاذ ورافعة أوتوماتيكية غير أنها واجهت مصاعب حقيقية في التوغل  الى محيط الحريق بسبب وجود المنزل الشعبي في زقاق ضيق لا يسمح بعبور الآليات، ومع  ذلك نجح رجال الدفاع المدني في توصيل آلية إلى المكان، ليتضح أن الحريق يتركز في  غرفة نوم صغيرة كانت مخصصة للطفلين الراحلين ومع محاولات المنقذين السيطرة على  الأوضاع تجمع عشرات من أقارب ومعارف أهل المنزل، واخترق فريق من الكمامات المنزل  ووصل إلى داخل المنزل المشتعل، وعثر على الطفلين داخل دورة مياه في حالة صحية حرجة  بعد استنشاقهما الأدخنة السامة ثم فارقا الحياة، ورجحت مصادر أن الصغيرين هربا إلى  الموقع فرارا من اللهب والدخان، ولكن ضيق مساحة دورة المياه، وعدم وجود مهرب  للطوارئ منعهما من النجاة بروحيهما. وأشارت مصادر إلى أن طبيعة ومكونات المنزل  أسهمت في زيادة وطأة النيران. وقال أقارب ومعارف الأسرة المنكوبة إنهم ظلوا يتحدثون  طوال الأيام التي تلت سيول وفاجعة الأربعاء الشهيرة عن مشكلات في التوصيلات  الكهربائية في منزلهم الشعبي، الأمر الذي يرجح أن الحريق شب بسبب تماس في التيار  الكهربائي، لكن فريق مختص مازال يبحث عن الأسباب بمتابعة من مدير الدفاع المدني في  جدة العميد عبد الله الجداوي ومدير العمليات المكلف العقيد عبد الله الجعيد، ويرأس  أعمال التحري المقدم عبدالله الزهراني بمعاونة الملازم أول عون القرني. وأبلغ  الناطق الإعلامي في مديرية الدفاع المدني في منطقة مكة المكرمة النقيب عبد الله  العمري، أن أسباب الحريق لم تتضح بعد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك في مكه 

اما في الخبر  ..  

3 قفزوا من الطابق الثاني أصيب أحدهم

مصرع يمنيين اختناقاً وإنقاذ 10 آخرين في حريق بالخبر



 
لقي يمنيان مصرعهما اختناقاً، وتم إنقاذ 10 آخرين على خلفية حريق اندلع صباح اليوم  في مبنى بشارع الملك خالد بمدينة الخبر.

 
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية، المقدم منصور  الدوسري، أنه تلقى معلومات بنشوب حريق في مدخل عمارة مكونة من طابقين إمتد إلى  الدور الثاني، مشيراً إلى أن مدخل المبنى به ديكور خشبي، ما ساعد على اشتعال  النيران وامتدادها إلى الطابق الثاني.

 
وأضاف أن الحريق أدى إلى وفاة يمنيين في الحال جراء كثافة الدخان، فيما أنقذت  فرق الدفاع المدني 10 أشخاص احتجزتهم النيران في الدور الثاني، مشيراً إلى أن ثلاثة  آخرين قفزوا من الطابق الثاني أصيب أحدهم بعدة إصابات نقل على أثرها للمستشفى.  وأشار إلى أن التحقيقات جارية لمعرفة أسباب الحريق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«أمينة» تسرق مدخرات الكفيل ومجوهرات زوجته


انشغلت أسرة في جدة باستقبال ضيوفها في الوقت الذي كانت فيه خادمتها السيرلانكية  «أمينة» تضع اللمسات الأخيرة لسرقة أموال كفيلها وجواهر سيدتها. تحينت اللصة اللحظة  المناسبة فتسللت خلسة إلى غرفة النوم الرئيسية وفتحت الخزانة وهربت بغنيمتها لتفاجأ  الأسرة بعد توديع ضيوفها بإختفاء كل ما خف وزنه و غلا ثمنه. لم يضيع رب الأسرة  وقتا، ليسرع إلى شرطة جدة وتقديم بلاغ عاجل ضد خادمته اللصة أمينة التي آثرت أن  تحصر التهمة في نفسها، بعد أن هربت بالمتعلقات الثمينة بعد لحظات من وصول الضيوف  وتواريها عن الأنظار في مكان غير معلوم. وبحسب المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة جدة العقيد  مسفر الجعيد، تلقت سلطات الأمن بلاغا رسميا عن السرقة وتركزت الشبهات في الخادمة  المختفية، سيما أن السرقة حدثت في المنزل دون كسر أو عبث، كما أن اختفاء الخادمة  أشار بجلاء إلى تورطها في الجريمة، وعملت فرق البحث الجنائي في تمشيط محيط الخادمة  الآسيوية ومعارفها من الرجال والنساء، كما عملت في البحث عن مواقع أخرى عملت فيها  المتهمة، لينجح فريق من مكافحة جرائم الأموال في التوصل إلى رجل من ذات الجنسية  ربطته علاقة مع المتهمة الهاربة، وفي الحال دهم رجال الأمن مسكنه في شمال جدة  ليجدوا اللصة أمينة مختبأة في إحدى الغرف. وأقرت المتهمة في التحريات المبدئية  بفعلتها واستغلالها ثقة مخدومها. تابع عملية الضبط مدير شرطة جدة، وأشرف عليها مدير  البحث والتحريات الجنائية فيما نفذتها وحدة مكافحة جرائم الأموال والنصب، وتلاحق  السلطات الأمنية بعض أعوان المتهمة. 



 :bigsmile:  المضحك في الأمر انو اسمها أمينه وهي حراميه  :deh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خادمة تنقذ الطفل «سبايدر مان»


أنقذت عاملة منزلية أمس الأول طفلا في عامه الخامس، كان على وشك السقوط من ارتفاع  خمسة طوابق في بناية سكنية في المدينة المنورة، أثناء تقمص الطفل شخصية كرتونية  اشتهرت بالقفز على أسطح البنايات.
وكان الطفل قد صعد إلى سطح البناية مرتديا بزة  الشخصية الكرتونية الرجل العنكبوت المعروفة بـ (سبايدر مان)، إذ حاول القفز على أمل  العبور إلى البناية المجاورة، قبل أن توقفه عاملة منزلية تواجدت على السطح ذاته،  وتسلمه إلى والدته التي لم تكن على علم بمكان تواجد طفلها وما كان يعتزم  فعله.
وفي السياق ذاته، طالب استشاري علم النفس السلوكي والمعرفي الدكتور عادل  المزيني، بضرورة مراقبة سلوك الأطفال والمراهقين على حد سواء، من عمر الخامسة وحتى  الـثامنة عشرة عند مشاهدتهم للفضائيات وتوجيههم للاختيار، وعلل المزيني ذلك بمحاكاة  الطفل والمراهق في هذه المرحلة العمرية لما يراه من تصرفات يطمح إلى تطبيقها،  بالإضافة إلى ترك آثار سلبية على نفسياتهم كالعنف والانحراف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حظر التدخين فى الأماكن العامة فى قبرص





استقبلت قبرص العام الجديد بحظر كامل على التدخين فى المقاهى  والمطاعم والأماكن العامة المغلقة الأخرى، على غرار بلدان أوروبية مثل أيرلندا  وفرنسا وإيطاليا. ووعدت السلطات بعدم التساهل بتاتًا فى تطبيق هذا القرار، حيث يحظر  قانون سابق التدخين فى المبانى العامة، جرى تجاهله إلى حد بعيد. وقال وزير الصحة  القبرصى خريستوس باتساليد"نحن مصممون على اتخاذ كل الإجراءات لضمان تطبيق هذا  القانون"، فيما انتقد أصحاب الحانات والملاهى الليلية هذا القانون، معتبرين أن له  انعكاسات سلبية على عملهم. وتقدر نسبة المدخنين فى قبرص بـ25%، ويعتبر التدخين  سببًا لارتفاع نسبة الإصابة بأمراض السرطان بين سكان هذه الجزيرة، ويعاقب المخالفون  بدفع غرامة تصل إلى 2000يورو.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رجل أعمال كويتي ينفق نصف مليون دولار في حفل عيد ميلاده



أنفق رجل أعمال كويتي نصف مليون دولار على حفل باذخ أقامه في خيمة بمناسبة بلوغه  الخمسين من العمر. والحفل أحياه المطربون المصري محمد حماقي والتونسي صابر رباعي  والكويتية نوال. رجل الأعمال الذي أضاءت السماء بـ «نجومه» الخمسين، اختار خيمة  مقراً للحفل

مبسوط يعني  :noworry:  صدق من قال :
اللي عنده قرش محيره يشتري حمام ويطيره

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الأردن : فتاه تخلع ملابسها وتبتز شاب بعد تصويره عارياً

في طريقة نصب واحتيال وابتزاز غريبة عن عاداتنا وتقاليدنا بطلتها فتاة وأربعة  أشخاص.

وتفاصيل هذه القضية كما ذكرتها احد الصحف ان شابا اشتكى لرئيس  مركز امن طارق في الزرقاء بانه واثناء تواجده في منطقة طارق "طبربور" ورده اتصال  هاتفي من فتاة لا يعرفها ، اخبرته انها عثرت على اوراق خاصة به وانها ترغب بمقابلته  من اجل اعطائه الاوراق.

وبين المصدر ان الشاب التقى الفتاة في جبل طارق في  الزرقاء حيث أخبرته ان اوراقه في منزلها فرافقها ، وفور دخولهما المنزل قامت بخلع  ملابسها وهددته بالصراخ اذا لم يخلع ملابسه ، وبعدها دخل شخصان وقاما بتصويره وهو  عار وقاما بتهديده وطلبا منه الف دينار وأخذا منه 175 دينارا وبطاقة صراف آلي من  داخل مركبته وحاولا سحب مبلغ مالي من رصيده ، وقاما كذلك بتوقيعه على شيك بقيمة 300  دينار لضمان عدم تقديمه شكوى بحقهما وحق الفتاة.

وبين المصدر انه بعد فترة  قاموا بالاتصال به وتهديده بنشر صوره على الانترنت اذا لم يقم بدفع مبلغ  مالي.

وقد تمكن رجال البحث الجنائي في مركز امن طارق في الزرقاء من القاء  القبض على الاربعة ، أحدهم من دولة عربية ، وفي التحقيق معهم اعترفوا بالاحتيال على  المذكور وابتزازه بالاشتراك مع الفتاة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*بعد العناء والمشقة ..كافأته زوجته بالخلع: «أنا دكتورة  وأنت جندي، وبيننا فوارق كثيرة، فطلقني».* 


إن جزاء الإحسان هو الإحسان ،ولكن يبدوا أن جزاء الإحسان والإخلاص هذه الأيام هو  الخلع ،فبعد ثمانية أعوام تحمل خلالها المشقة والعناء، كانت المكافأة طلب الخلع  منه، انه المواطن نايف الحارثي (38 عاما)، والذي رفض طلاق زوجته واستلام المهر  المعاد إليه، بعد صدور حكم قضائي بخلعها أخيرا في مكة المكرمة، بحجة إساءة معاملته  لها.
وبين المواطن أنه تزوج أثناء دراسة زوجته مرحلة البكالوريوس، إذ كان يضطر  لإيصالها وإرجاعها من وإلى كليتها حتى لا يتسبب في حرمانها من مواصلة رحلتها  العلمية، مضيفا «عندما دخلت زوجتي لمرحلة الماجستير، واجهت صعوبات عدة آنذاك، حيث  صادفت إنجاب ابنينا سارة ومحمد، ما دفعني لأخذهما إلى والدتي التي كانت ترعاهما  لحين عودة زوجتي من محاضراتها».
وبين الحارثي أنه رغم الصعوبات التي واجهته  ودفعته للتنازل عن بعض حقوقه الزوجية، إلا أنه كان يشعر بالسعادة كونه يسهم في  تعليم زوجته. واعتبر الزوج المخلوع مرحلة نيل زوجته درجة الدكتوراه مفصلية في  حياته، إذ كان يضطر لترك عمله في مدينة الطائف حيث يعمل في قطاع أمني ثلاثة أيام من  نهاية الأسبوع طيلة أعوام ثلاثة، لمرافقة زوجته إلى المدينة المنورة، حيث كانت تحضر  رسالتها في جامعة طيبة. 
وزاد الحارثي «استغنت الجامعة عن خدمات الدكتور المشرف  على رسالتها آنذاك، ما دفعنا للعودة إلى جامعة الملك عبد العزيز في جدة لتكمل  رسالتها عند دكتور يدرس نفس تخصصها، وبدأت معه معاناة من نوع آخر، حيث كانت  تستثمرني لتقديم خدمات مجانية له، كأداء الحج والعمرة، وإيصال ما يحتاجه من طلبات  إلى منزله، حتى لا تتعثر رسالتها». 
وخلص الحارثي إلى أن ذوي زوجته أوعزوا إليها  بطلب الخلع، طمعا في راتبها بعد انتهاء دراستها، معللا ذلك إلى ترديدها لجملة بعد  فترة من تخرجها «أنا دكتورة وأنت جندي، وبيننا فوارق كثيرة، فطلقني».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*أوهمها بالزواج فهربت معه .. شخص يغتصب  فتاة ثم يعرض عليها العمل بالذعارة*


وصلت إلى أحد المشافي الخاصة بمحافظة  حماة  في سوريا فتاة تبلغ من العمر 35 عاما ً و هي في حالة انهيار عصبي .

و بالتحقيق مع الفتاة أفادت  : " بأنها  تعرفت على شخص يدعى ( م ) عن طريق أصدقاء لها كان يتردد عليهم المذكور   فهربت معه  بعد أن أوهمهما بأنه يريد الزواج منها  و أحضرها  إلى قريته التي تجهل اسمها  و  مكانها و بعد  دخولها إلى منزله قام المذكور ( م  ) باغتصابها عنوة ..


 وجاء في إفادة الفتاة : " بأن عم  المذكور ( م ) قد قام بأخذها إلى لبنان بقصد تشغيلها بالدعارة و لكنها رفضت فقام  العم بإعادتها إلى منزل الشاب  ( م ) عندها أصيبت بانهيار عصبي مما استدعى اسعافها  إلى المشفى عن طريق والدة المدعو ( م ) و التي تجهل الفتاة اسمها " .

 هذا و البحث  جاري عن الشاب ( م ) و عمه حتى ساعة إعداد هذه المادة .

يذكر أن هذه الحادثة هي الثانية من  نوعها خلال هذا الشهر و الأولى كانت في اللاذقية  لفتاة هربت مع شاب تعرفت عليه من  خلال الهاتف كونه  وعدها بالزواج منها و عندما التقيا في إحدى شاليهات الشاطئ  الأزرق قام الشاب بالاعتداء عليها  ليرميها بعدها  بالطريق و يذهب .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مدتها 13 يوماً.. تشتد فيها البرودة والصقيع

المنزلة الأخيرة من نوء المربعانية "الشولة".. بدأت اليوم



بدأت فجر اليوم المنزلة الثالثة والأخيرة من نوء المربعانية (الشولة) ومدتها 13  يوماً، وتستمر فيها البرودة الشديدة والصقيع، ويكثر الضباب في الصباح، ويهيض فيها  البلغم. ومن جهته طالب الخبير الفلكي عبدالعزيز الشمري بضرورة مضاعفة ملابس الأطفال  خصوصاً في الصباح، وتناول الإفطار، مما يسهم في التقليل من أخطار نزلات البرد. 
 
يذكر أن طالع الشولة يقع في ذنب العقرب، وسميت شولة تشبيهاً بشوكة العقرب،  وهما كوكبان نيّران متقابلان لذنب العقرب، وفيه تهب الرياح الشمالية الغربية ويشتد  البرد وتنشأ سحب الديّم الممطرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق إن شاء الله لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اخبار اليوم فيه المؤثر والضحية عمر بني آدم* 
*وفيه المهزله* *مثل اللي داخل عمره المميز وعيد ميلاده بخيمة ..الله يخلف ع عقله ، ومطربينه شبااااب ..*
*تسلمييين شمووع ع الاخباار ..*
*والله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه..*
*لاخلا منك ِ غلآ..*
*تحيآاتي..*

----------


## MOONY

*تسلمين غلاتي 
عالنشره اليوميه
تحياتي لكِ
*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع النشرة*

*الله يعطييييييك العااااااااافية*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاوي ..

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك يارب

لاعدمت متابعتك وحضورك

موفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيدة سعودية وابناها يتعرضون لوابل من الرصاص



نجت مواطنة واثنان من أبنائها من أعيرة نارية أطلقها مجهول على باب منزلهم فيما علم  أحد أبنائها من الجهات الأمنية لاحقاً أن المستهدف بإطلاق النار جارهم وليس المبلغ  ووالدته وشقيقه . 

وكانت إحدى المواطنات قد فوجئت أثناء تواجدها مع اثنين من  أبنائها بداخل سيارتهم وعند خروجهم من داخل المنزل بوابل من الرصاص باتجاه سور  منزلهم فما كان منهم إلا أن دخلوا لمنزلهم وبعد ثواني خرج أحد الأبناء للوقوف على  الوضع حيث لاذ مجهول كان يطلق الرصاص بالفرار . 

وعلى الفور قام المواطن  بتقييد بلاغ لمركز شرطة حي الصحافة والذي أبلغ المواطن بدوره أن المستهدف ليس هو أو  أحد من أفراد أسرته وإنما جارهم حيث يوجد لدى مركز الشرطة بلاغ سابق عن إطلاق نار  على صاحب المنزل المعني بالموضوع وهو جار المواطنة وأبنائها الذين تعرضوا للرعب إثر  خلاف بينهما وراء تلك التهديدات المتكررة قبل أربعة أشهر تقريباً !.

علمنا  أن الجاني مرتكب حادثة إطلاق النار موضوع ضمن المطلوبين الخطرين للجهات الأمنية في  شرطة منطقة الرياض حيث تواصل الجهات الأمنية المختصة البحث عنه للقبض عليه وإحالته  للجهات المختصة لاستكمال التحقيق معه وتطبيق العقوبات المقررة بحقه .

 :weird:  ووين عايشين .. كلمن مسك له سلاح وطاح فـ/ خلق الله رش بهالرصاص

هذا والبلد فيها حكومه  :noworry:  كيف لوبكرا يصير مايصير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بسبب خلاف بين التلميذين أثناء الخروج من مدرسة إبتدائية  بالطائف
 ولي أمر يتجرد من مشاعره وينهال بالضرب المبرح على تلميذ معاق  !
 

 
 تجرد ولي أمر تلميذ في المرحلة الإبتدائية من مشاعره الإنسانية, وانهال بالضرب  المبرح بالصفع والركل على تلميذ معاق يعاني شللاً في يده ورجله, وكذلك قام بضرب  تلميذ آخر بالأسلوب نفسه، لأن ابنه ادعى أن التلميذين قاما بدفعه حتى سقط على الأرض  أثناء الخروج من المدرسة. 
 الحادث وقع أمام مدرسة عبد الله بن مسعود بالطائف, عندما فوجئ التلاميذ بولي  أمر يعتدي بالضرب صفعاً وركلاً على تلميذين من المدرسة, ويتلفظ عليهما بألفاظ  قاسية, بزعم أنهما تسببا في سقوط ابنه على الأرض أثناء الخروج من المدرسة.
  وقد تم نقل التلميذ المعاق إلى المستشفى لعلاجه من الإصابات التي لحقت به من  جراء الاعتداء, والذي قرر منحه ثلاثة أيام راحة حتى تزول آثار الاعتداء, وقال والده إنه تقدم ببلاغ إلى مركز شرطة الشرقية, إتهم  فيه ولي الأمر المعتدي بالتسبب في مشكلات صحية ونفسية لابنه, وقال: إن ابنه معاق  وأن الأب المعتدي تجرد من مشاعره وهو يكيل الضرب لابنه بالكفوف على وجهه, وأضاف أن  ابنه انتابته حالة من الصرع بعد الحادث, مؤكداً أنه لن يترك حق ابنه, وسيطالب  بتطبيق الأنظمة على المعتدي, وأن الموضوع الآن في يد الشرطة.
 كذلك تقدم والد التلميذ الثاني الذي تعرض للاعتداء, ببلاغ إلى الشرطة مكرراً  الإتهامات نفسها على ولي الأمر المعتدي.
 وقد فتح مركز شرطة شرقية الطائف تحقيقاً في الحادث, حيث تم الاستماع إلى والدي  التلميذين اللذين تعرضا للاعتداء, وشهود الحادث الذين أكدوا اعتداء ولي الأمر على  التلميذين، والمعلم الذي قام بنقل التلميذ المعاق إلى منزله بعد الحادث, وقد تم  إرفاق التقرير الطبي الخاص بحالة الطفل المعاق, والذي أشار إلى ما تعرض له من جراء  الضرب بمحضر التحقيق.
  :noworry:  يعني اشكان يصير لوسيطر على نفسه و تحكم في انفعالاته
 مادري اشصاير في الناس لأبسط سبب تلاقي الواحد منهم ينفعل وتلاقيه يمد يده
 وفي أبسط الحالات مد لك لسان اشطوله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد أن فاجئت عملائها بتصريح لــ/ سعود البراك قال فيه :

أن عرض الرسائل المجانية ولمدة شهر مشروط
بأن تكون عدد صفحات الرسائل صفحة واحده  فقط في كل رسالة ترسل
وفي حالة كانت عدد الصفحات أكثر من صفحة لكل رسالة  ترسل
فتكون الصفحة الاولى مجاناً والبقية عن كل صفحة سعر رسالة واحدة 25 هللة  )



الاتصالات السعودية تضاعف تغطية خدمة "الـواي فاي" في الأماكن العامة مجاناً




ضاعفت شركة الاتصالات السعودية إمكانات تغطية خدمة الواي فاي (Wi-Fi) في الميادين  العامة والمراكز التجارية ومحلات القهوة والطرق الرئيسية والكورنيش وأماكن التجمعات  في كلٍ من مدن الرياض وجدة  والدمام ليستمتع عملاءها في خدمة آفاقDSL  شامل حصرياً  ومجاناً بتصفح الانترنت لاسلكياً في كافة الأوقات وأثناء تنقلهم من موقع لآخر بنفس  اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور للمشترك كما هو في المنزل ، بينما وفرت للعملاء الذين  ليس لديهم آفاقDSL  شامل  خيار استخدام بطاقات (الواي فاي) مسبقة الدفع بأنواعها  الثلاثة:( ساعة ، 3ساعات، 24 ساعة) متيحة لجميع العملاء من خلال كشط البطاقة وإدخال  اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور الاستمتاع باستخدام الانترنت لاسلكياً بجودة وسرعة  عاليتين في المواقع التي تمت تغطيتها وتم نشرها ببوابة (معكم) الالكترونية   ليتعرف العملاء عليها بكل سهولة.
إلى ذلك، استعرضت الاتصالات  السعودية أمام نادي "هواة التقنية" المقام بجامعة الملك سعود تطوراتها التقنية تبعا  للخدمات التي تقدمها منذ إطلاقها وحتى اللحظة. وركزت الشركة على القفزات النوعية  التي أحدثتها بخدماتها وتوسعاتها مواكبة التقدم التقني السريع،  منوهة إلى أن  التقنية قادت العالم إلى مسابقة الزمن، وذيلت الصعاب لتحقيق كل شيء على أسهل وجه،  وأن الشباب هم العمود الفقري لمثل هذه التطورات والمبتكرات وهم الذين تعول عليهم  الشعوب والدول لتطوير شتى المجالات التقنية.
وأشار مدير إدارة تطوير الخدمات  بقطاع الأفراد في شركة الاتصالات السعودية المهندس عبدالله الكنهل خلال الاجتماع  الخامس "لهواة التقنية"، إلى أن الاتصالات السعودية تعتمد كليا على التقنية في  خدماتها وفي أعمالها وتوسعاتها، وأنها تدفع الشباب للحاق بركب  التقدم وتشجيعهم  على التدريب والتأهيل تقنيا بما يخدم العصر ويواكب تطوراته.وأضاف أن الشركة تعطي  جوانب التقنية أهمية بالغة تنبع من إدراكها التام بأهميتها بالعصر الراهن ، وقد  ساهمت الشركة وما زالت تساهم في دفع المجتمع قدما نحو علوم العصر بكل مجالاتها، و  في دعم المشاريع من هذا النوع بإمكانياتها المختلفة، كما أنها تعتمد المعرفة  التقنية والحاسوبية ضمن أهم المواصفات التي يجب أن تتوفر في موظفيها. ووزعت  الاتصالات السعودية خلال هذا الملتقى التقني  أجهزة  إتش تي سي ماجيك "HTC Magic "   على جمهور الحاضرين من خلال السحب الإلكتروني، كما وزعت مجموعة أخرى لمجموعة  القائمين على "هواة التقنية" تكريما لهم نظير جهودهم واهتماماتهم بهذا لمجال  .
وشكر المشرف العام على "هواة التقنية" المهندس محمد بدوي الاتصالات السعودية  لرعايتها المثلى لاجتماع "هواة التقنية"، منوها إلى أن الشركة سباقة في دعم  المشاريع غير الربحية، والتي تصب في مصلحة الوطن والمواطن بالدرجة الأولى.  وأضاف  إن دعم الاتصالات السعودية لنا يأتي من حسها الوطني في المقام الأول، ثم من حسها  التقني والتكنولوجي في المقام الثاني، فهي لا تتوانى في دعم الشباب المبادرين  والمطورين في مجال البرامج والنظم لأنها تدرك أن ذلك يشكل لغة العصر وأن الشباب دون  دعم ورعاية لا يمكن أن يصلوا إلى بر النجاح مهما كانت عقولهم ومهما كانت  إمكانياتهم.
وقد بادرت جامعة الملك سعود لتكريم الاتصالات السعودية في المناسبة  ذاتها بدرع تذكاري كتعبير أمثل عن امتنانها وتقديرها لما توليه الشركة من اهتمام  يخدم العمل التعليمي والأكاديمي في المقام الأول، ويشجع على الاهتمام بالمعارف  والعلوم الحديثة في المقام الثاني.  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سعودي يبحث عن زوجه وزنها 100 كيلو

استغرب أحد القائمين على المشاريع الخيرية للزواج والتوفيق بين «رأسين في الحلال»  في مدينة جدة بطلب غريب من شاب يبحث عن زوجة يزيد وزنها عن «100 كيلو» .. حيث تقدم  شاب متوسط الطول والوزن في الثلاثين من عمره بطلب بأن تكون شريكة حياته وفتاة  أحلامه متوسطة الطول ووزنها أكثر من (100 كجم).

وقد شك القائم على المشروع  في مصداقية الشاب ورغبته في الزواج إلا أنه اقتنع بعد نقاشه وحواره واتضاح صدقه  وثبات جديته وتأكد قناعته خصوصا عندما أكد أن جميع الشروط المذكورة يمكن التفاوض  حولها عدا شرط الوزن فإنه رئيسي ولا مجال للتفاوض عليه أو التنازل عنه

 :weird:  أكثر من 100 كيلو .. يعني مليانه امم امنيحا كربوجه  :toung:  بس اكثر من 100 كيلو

أخاف ناوي يضحي بها  :deh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد ثلاثين عاماً من الزواج من سعودي

أمُّ ناصر تبحث عما يثبت هوية أبنائها التسعة

 
أم ناصر يمنية تزوجت من سعودي وهي صغيرة، لم تتجاوز الرابعة عشرة من عمرها، ومكثت  معه ثلاثين عاماً، أنجبت خلالها تسعة أبناء، لم يكن همُّ أمِّ ناصر إطعامهم ولا  إسكانهم، بل همُّها الأكبر أن تثبت هويتهم، فأبناؤها التسعة وأكبرهم فتاة في  الثالثة والعشرين من عمرها، ليس لديهم ما يثبت هوياتهم، فالأب رفض على مدار ثلاثين  عاماً استخراج الأوراق الرسمية لأبنائه التسعة.

 
وتقول أم ناصر: أبنائي بلا هوية، وبلا أي إثبات يدل على هويتهم، وكان زوجي  متزوجاً من قبل تسع نساء، مشيرة إلى أنها لا تجد حتى ما تطعم به أطفالها، إلا ما  يساعدها به أهل الخير من مأكل. وتضيف: كنت أسكن في رباط، ولكن بعد وفاة صاحب  الرباط، حوَّله أولاده إلى عمارة سكنية، وبعدها سكنت في شقة إيجار، لا أجد ما أدفعه  لصاحبها آخر كل شهر.

 
وأوضحت أم ناصر أنها لجأت إلى هيئة حقوق الإنسان قبل عامين دون نتيجة، بينما  يجلس أبناؤها حولها، فحرمانهم من الأوراق الرسمية حرمهم من الدراسة والعمل.

 :noworry:  ووين عقلها لما كانت تنجب واحد ورا الثاني لحد ماصفتهم 9 وهي تشوفه يرفض استخراج استخراج اوراق رسميه لهم .. طيب انجبتي واحد واثنين وثلاثه وشفتي شين افعاله بطلي من الانجاب
والا يعني مرتاحه كذا .. صحيح أصحاب العقول في راحه :wondering:

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

يعطيج رب يالف عافيه ع الاخبار .. 

اخبار اليوم بعضها مضحك جداا .. 

عاد و لاا خر خبر ليش يبيها 100 كيلو ماادري .. 

ابي اعرف السبب .. 

لانه اذا حضر السبب بطل العجب .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## الفجر 110

يسلموا اخت شمهة 

صدق شمعة تضوي للاخرين 

شوفي الينا عاد أخبار حلوه اشويه 

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنيده ..

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

 يعافيك حبيبتي

 تسلمي لي عالمتابعه ويسلم لي هالحضور

 أي والله غريب أو مئه  :toung:  مادري اشوراه

 موفقه ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صانع الخبز ..

 يسلم قلبك خيي

وتسلم على هالاطراء  :embarrest:  من طيبك والله

ينور أيامك ياارب بالطاعه لله وولاية محمدوآل محمد 





> شوفي الينا عاد أخبار حلوه اشويه



شسوي خيي اللي موجود بالسوق  :toung:  قصدي بالصحف وحوالينا نجيبه

بس ولايهمك نشوف لك أخبار تونس شويات

تسلم على هالطله

----------

